# Kingston HyperXperience Contest



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 26, 2015)

==CONTEST OVER==
Drop your reviews in an email to editor@digit.in
==CONTEST OVER==
The Kingston HyperXperience Contest!

*www.digit.in/microsites/kingston-hyperxperience-contest/images/banner.jpg

If you are a *Kingston user* or *have used a Kingston product before*, this is the right competition for you! 
- You can find all the information you need about the contest here
- Please go through all the rules and regulations. (There aren't many >_<)
- You can win a lot of prizes and all you have to do is write a good review.
- The review has to be of a *Kingston* product.
- Here's a sample review for you to take a look at - Sample (Honestly, you guys can easily best this.)

Key points
*The reviews can be of the following Kingston product categories*
- SSD
- RAM
- Pen Drive
- Headset

*Please breakdown your review into four paragraphs covering these important aspects.*
- Build & design
- Features
- Performance
- Value for money

There is no limit for word count so you can write as much as you want but it's better to not put down a wall of text.
Punctuate your review with plenty of images, just upload your images to a image-host like IMGUR and put the link as plain text wherever necessary.
Remember, this isn't a simple Flipkart or Amazon review. *Quality matters*, the more information you put down i.e. screenshots and graphs(Use Google Docs or Excel to generate graphs) the better your chances are at winning this competition.

There are a lot of premium Kingston HyperX giveaways - SSDs, Memory Modules, Headsets - more information will be released in a while.


*Head over to the contest page and submit your reviews!
*
If you have any queries regarding the contest please post them here. Please feel free to share this post with as many people as you want to. You don't have to be members of this forum to be eligible so it's pretty much open to anyone who can write.
____________________________
You don't need to disassemble your Kingston product or do anything that invalidates the warranty for this contest.


_______________________________________________________
The Kingston HyperXperience Contest!

*www.digit.in/microsites/kingston-hyperxperience-contest/images/banner.jpg

If you are a *Kingston user* or *have used a Kingston product before*, this is the right competition for you! 
- You can find all the information you need about the contest here
- Please go through all the rules and regulations. (There aren't many >_<)
- You can win a lot of prizes and all you have to do is write a good review.
- The review has to be of a *Kingston* product.
- Here's a sample review for you to take a look at - Sample (Honestly, you guys can easily best this.)

Key points
*The reviews can be of the following Kingston product categories*
- SSD
- RAM
- Pen Drive
- Headset

*Please breakdown your review into four paragraphs covering these important aspects.*
- Build & design
- Features
- Performance
- Value for money

There is no limit for word count so you can write as much as you want but it's better to not put down a wall of text.
Punctuate your review with plenty of images, just upload your images to a image-host like IMGUR and put the link as plain text wherever necessary.
Remember, this isn't a simple Flipkart or Amazon review. *Quality matters*, the more information you put down i.e. screenshots and graphs(Use Google Docs or Excel to generate graphs) the better your chances are at winning this competition.

There are a lot of premium Kingston HyperX giveaways - SSDs, Memory Modules, Headsets - more information will be released in a while.


*Head over to the contest page and submit your reviews!
*
If you have any queries regarding the contest please post them here. Please feel free to share this post with as many people as you want to. You don't have to be members of this forum to be eligible so it's pretty much open to anyone who can write.
____________________________
You don't need to disassemble your Kingston product or do anything that invalidates the warranty for this contest.

- - - Updated - - -

_----------------------Prizes up for grabs__----------------------_

*HyperX Cloud II Headset*
*i.imgur.com/Wpbyz6F.jpg?1

Features:


Advanced USB audio control box with built-in DSP sound card
Hi-Fi capable with 53mm drivers for supreme audio quality
Hardware-driven virtual 7.1 surround sound
Comfortable, 100% memory foam on headband and leatherette cushions
Pro-Gaming optimized with closed cup design for passive noise cancellation
Compatible – USB connectivity for PC & Mac. Stereo compatible with PS4, Xbox One1 and mobile

*HyperX FURY DDR4 Memory*
*i.imgur.com/toF4Kgh.jpg?1

Features:

Capacities 8GB, 16GB, 32GB & 64GB kits
Speeds of 2133MHz, 2400MHz, 2666MHz
CAS latency CL14–CL15
Low power consumption — 1.2V
Optimized for Intel’s X99 chipset
DDR4 is not compatible with older Intel or AMD chipsets

*HyperX Savage DDR3 Memory*
*i.imgur.com/FhkkFkn.jpg?1

Features:


Capacities from 4GB–8GB (single), 4GB–32GB (kits)
Frequency speed 1600MHz, 1866MHz, 2133MHz and 2400MHz
CAS latency CL9-CL11
Voltage 1.5V, 1.6V, 1.65V
Asymmetric heat spreader for stylish heat dissipation
Compatible with H67, H97, P67, Z68, Z77, Z87, Z97 and H61 Intel chipsets, as well as A75, A87, A88, A89, A78 and E35 AMD chipsets

*HyperX Savage SSD
**i.imgur.com/EN3216B.jpg?1
Features:


Performance — incredible speeds for enhanced productivity
Unique design — stunning red casing to give an edge to the latest PC hardware
Slim — 7mm thickness to fit in most desktops and notebooks
Fast and easy migration — all-in-one kit available with premium HyperX accessories, including a handy multi-kit screwdriver and USB 3.0 enclosure for easy installation

*HyperX FURY SSD*
*i.imgur.com/SwcBhKR.jpg?1

Features:


SandForce SF-2281 controller with SATA Rev 3.0 (6Gb/s) performance
Fast — read/write speeds of 500/500 MB/s to boost overall system responsiveness and performance
Improved gameplay — dramatically reduces games and levels loading time to get faster into the game
Slim — 2.5-inch drive available in 7mm to fit in more systems (even slimmer notebooks)
Reliable — cool, rugged and durable drive to push your system to the limits


----------



## SampanVerma61767 (Dec 12, 2015)

There is this error I dont know why. Please help me.
I even tried refilling it and then submitting.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll let the team handling the contest know about this.


----------



## SampanVerma61767 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, please let me know it soon before the contest ends because I have a heck of review written which I want to post.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 13, 2015)

is the deadline over?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm in the dark as well. I'll close the thread and edit the top post till I get any further information.


----------

